# petchy leisure



## adam_999 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi there first post !

I have been offered a job with petchy leisure 

In club pria dora albufira 

I am 19 and this will be my first job out of the uk 

What are your thought ?
Does anybody now somebody who works there


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

adam_999 said:


> Hi there first post !
> 
> I have been offered a job with petchy leisure
> What are your thought ?


It's a timeshare resort and timeshare sales is what they do. I have known a lot of people come and go through CPO over the years. 

If you are the type of person who will say or do anything in order to make a sale then you will love it.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Adam

First time away from home, well good luck and i hope it all works out for you. Just remember the Forum is here if you need any help.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????


----------

